# Wie befestige ich Steine direkt am Wasserand auf der Teichfolie?



## Jörg H. (18. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum, weil ich von meinem Vormieter einen Gartenteich "geerbt" habe. Das ist eine wirklich tolle Sache, aber es gibt noch ein Problem welches ich lösen muss. Und zwar hat der Vormieter die Steinumrandung mitgenommen, weil er diese für seinen neuen Teich brauchte. Nun schaue ich auf die schwarze Folie. :-(

An den meisten Stellen kann ich Kies draufschütten, ohne das Steine ins Wasser purzeln, weil dort der Uferrand so bepflanzt ist, dass nichts reinfallen kann. Eine Stelle von ca. 4,50 m breite ist aber nicht bepflanzt und soll auch nicht bepflanzt werden. Dort möchte ich aber mit Steinen eine schöne Umrandnung mit Kies machen. Da der Teich dort aber sehr steil abfällt, kann ich entweder nur die Hälfte der 50 cm breiten Teichfolie bedecken (sieht doof aus) oder ich muss große Steine direkt am Wasserrand auf der Folie fixieren, so dass kleine Steine nicht ins Wasser fallen können.  Ich habe gehört, dass es dafür speziellen Kleber gibt. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit? Und wie ist das im Winter (Frost, Wasserausdehnung, usw)?

Ich möchte keine Ufermatten dort hinlegen, weil mir das nicht gefällt. Es soll ja auch Böschungsmatten geben, von den die Kiesel angeblich nicht runterrollen (funktioniert das wirklich?)...

Es würde mich freuen, wenn ich hier ein paar Vorschläge zur Lösung meines Problems bekomme.

Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## jolantha (18. Sep. 2014)

Jörg, 
mir fällt da nur die etwas teurere Variante ein, mit Kies beschichtete Teichrandfolie. Gibt es in Baumärkten.
Sieht auch gut aus .


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Sep. 2014)

Mach keinen Kies drauf. Kies ist nur ein paar Tage/Wochen schön....dann ist der nur verdreckt.

Besste währe mal ein Bild. Ich würde große Steinplatten oder geschlagene Steine drauf machen. 

Was hatte der Vorbesitzer?


----------



## Flusi (18. Sep. 2014)

hallo Jörg, 
ich denke, Totto sieht das schon richtig; stell mal bitte ein Bild von dem fraglichen Bereich ein.
An steilen Wänden kann man sich auch einiges einfallen lassen, laß mal sehn....

liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Jörg H. (19. Sep. 2014)

So ich hoffe das mit dem Bild klappt. Bekomme vom Kollegen noch mehr von diesen großen Steinen. Die liegen schon von allein am Rand. Der Rest soll mit Kies gestaltet werden. 

Kann mir das echt gut vorstellen. Zur Sicherheit würde ich die großen Steine noch mit diesem Spezialkleber von Innotec fixieren.


----------



## meinereiner (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Jörg,

wenn du die den Bereich unter der Folie (dort wo auf deinem Bild die Steine liegen) etwas tiefer gräbst, so dass die Folie an der Stelle unterhalb der Wasserlinie liegt, und diese Fläche nach außen abfallen lässt, dann kannst du oberhalb der Folie die großen Steine platzieren.
Dadurch, dass die Fläche nach außen abfällt, ist die Gefahr, dass die Steine in den Teich rutschen nicht mehr so stark gegeben. 
Der weitere Vorteil, die Teichfolie ist oberhalb der Wasserfläche nicht mehr sichtbar, und auch nicht mehr der Sonnenstrahlung ausgesetzt.

Wenn du nur Kies am Ufer haben möchtest, dann kannst du im Prinzip gleich verfahren. Du müsstest dann aber noch zusätzlich unterhalb der Folie, auf der Seite, wo der Teich in die Tiefe abfällt, eine 'Kante' anbringen, dann darüber ein Vlies und die Folie. Mit dieser Kante wird dann verhindert, dass der Kies abrutscht. Kies im Uferbereich verschmutzt jetzt nicht so stark wie Kies am Teichboden.
Mein Ufer ist im Prinzip genau so gestaltet, und ich hab damit keine Probleme. Mein Kiesufer ist sehr stark bewachsen, und ab und zu muss ich die Pfanzen (inkl. Wurzeln) wieder entfernen. Da das aber grober Kies ist, ist das nicht relativ einfach.

Ach ja, und nicht zu vergessen, die Kapillarsperre. 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Jörg H. (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Robert,

danke für deine Tipps. Graben will ich eigentlich vermeiden. Und die 3 Dicken Steine liegen ja schon von allein und man sieht keine Folie mehr. Etwas Innotec Kleber zur Sicherheit und dann müsste das ja auch so funktionieren!? 

Aber erklär mir doch mal bitte was du mit Kapillarsperre meinst? 

VG


----------



## meinereiner (20. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Jörg,

na ja, soviel Grabarbeit wäre das ja nicht, es geht ja da nur um einige Zentimeter. Gerade so, dass die Folie vielleicht so ca. fünf Zentimeter oder etwas mehr unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche ist.
Vielleicht kommt das auf deinem Bild nicht richtig rüber, oder du hast das Wasser etwas abgesenkt.
Aber auf deinem Bild finde ich, dass die Kante mit der Folie schon etwas sichtbar ist. Nicht viel, aber ein bisschen.

Die Kapillarsperre soll verhindern, dass Wasser aus dem Teich in die, den Teich umgebende Erde gezogen wird (wie bei einem Docht).
Und zum anderen kann sie verhindern, dass bei starken Regengüssen Wasser aus der Umgebung in den Teich geschwemmt wird. Und damit in vielen Fällen auch Nährstoffe, die ich im Teich nicht unbedingt haben möchte.

In der Regel wird so ein Kapillarsperre so ausgeführt, dass die Folie am äußeren Rand senkrecht nach oben steht.
Damit wird auch weitestgehend verhindert, dass Pflanzen aus der Umgebung, oder auch Pflanzen aus dem Teich diese überwurzeln, und damit eben so einen Docht darstellen. Solche Kapillarbrücken können dazu führen, dass durchaus mehrere Zentimeter Wasserhöhe innerhalb einer Woche verloren gehen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## eva rena (23. Okt. 2014)

Habe 30x30 Platten mit Mörtel auf der Folie befestigt, gleich mit etwas Überstand zur Wasseroberfläche, damit die Folie auch bei Wasserabfall nicht so sichtbar ist.


----------



## laolamia (24. Okt. 2014)

ich wuerde trotzdem ufermatten nehmen....deine steine koennen ja dann da drauf


----------

